# Bluetooth Streaming Pandora with iPhone5 problem on 2013 Cruze LT MyLink



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello! I just traded in my 2011 Cruze LS 6-speed for the 2013 LT 6-speed and love it... amazing car and the technology package (MyLink) is awesome. 

I have 2 phones: one is the new Samsung Galaxy S3 and it plays Pandora wirelessly through the bluetooth - awesome! However, after successfully pairing my other phone (iPhone5), the Pandora icon continues to be greyed out. How can I get the iPhone5 to stream Pandora via Bluetooth?

I've heard that the new android phones will play Pandora via Bluetooth, but iPhones have to be via USB? That seems very odd to me and I would think thre has to be a workaround for this if in-fact that is true? Please help, as plugging in my iPhone each time via USB seems like a real hassle, especially when the Samsung stays in my pocket and is automatically linked each time I turn on the car!

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think it depends on your wireless carrier. At least one carrier has told a member here that running Pandara via Bluetooth is considered tethering. Yes, that's total BS but that's what they said. I suspect Apple caved to the carriers on this and only provide the USB interface for Pandora.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, Obermd is right on. It's the same way with our Camry and Pandora + an iPhone. We've both got Verizon (4 and a 4s, for what it's worth); don't know if AT&T is different. It has moreso to do with the carrier than Apple.

Stupid that it works through a USB connection just fine though.

The only workaround might be jailbreaking it, but not sure that you want to go through that. It just never works as well as the regular iOS.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

I run Pandora with USB in my Cruze but stream it wireless with bluetooth in my BMW. Iphone 4s Sprint.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, don't think Sprint requires a tethering plan. They still offer unlimited data too, don't they?


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

This is so frusturating because AT&T had no idea what I was talking about and connected me to the Apple support desk... the Apple support desk initially said that it is probably a Pandora issue and I need to contact Pandora... but then another Apple support guy saw something that says andriod phones works with bluetooth on the 2013 MyLink, but iPhones only work with Pandora if you use the USB cable in the 2013 Cruze. Ugh! 

There has to be some kind of workaround or setting that can override this - anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What happens if you just open the Pandora app on your phone and set the connection to Bluetooth audio? You should be able to skip songs around still with the forwards/backwards buttons...works in both my Cruze and the Toyota that way.

Our problem is the Entune system requires a tethering data connection (as do apparently systems from Nissan and Honda - not sure about GM). Others speculate that it may be a problem with the new Bluetooth driver in iOS 6 that the cars don't support yet.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Its in apple's software for entune. my biggest pet peeve is txt msg's....damnit apple.

can always do bluetooth with the pandora app instead.

good thing we don't have a system such as "bespoke" thats in the new FR-s, only works with the iphone and doesn't work with the iphone 5.. i'd lose it updating and having no knowledge.


----------



## Bryandmo (Oct 22, 2012)

Well honestly I use mine with the USB anyway because it keeps it charged on long trips. I have never tried it bluetooth but then again I can't get my IPhone 5 to pair anyway. My husbands IPhone 4s pairs with no problems. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, consider this per chance.. It stands to reason that the pandora "app" on the stereo just simply works as a front end controller to signal the application on your phone. In essence everything is still happening locally on your phone so the audio signal is just being piped out to the head unit through the USB cable. I imagine if you were able to stream music from your phone over bluetooth then it "should" work for Pandora but some of the aftermarket headsets I have seen like the phone to be connected via a USB cable. I'm not sure if swapping the PDIM would resolve the issue but I have not seen much feedback regarding bluetooth audio streaming on the latest models to be honest. I may have missed it seeing as I am pretty new to the forums but if anyone knows better about what is or is not working, please point me in the right direction.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> Well, consider this per chance.. It stands to reason that the pandora "app" on the stereo just simply works as a front end controller to signal the application on your phone. In essence everything is still happening locally on your phone so the audio signal is just being piped out to the head unit through the USB cable. I imagine if you were able to stream music from your phone over bluetooth then it "should" work for Pandora but some of the aftermarket headsets I have seen like the phone to be connected via a USB cable. I'm not sure if swapping the PDIM would resolve the issue but I have not seen much feedback regarding bluetooth audio streaming on the latest models to be honest. I may have missed it seeing as I am pretty new to the forums but if anyone knows better about what is or is not working, please point me in the right direction.


The question that needs to be answered is can you stream pandora from an iPhone5 to a bluetooth headset? My suspicion is that you cannot do this. The Bluetooth PDIM doesn't care or know that it's Pandora - just that the sending device implements the A2DP spec.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

We have GM trainers that come around to the dealerships and when they came in for MyLink training they specifically told us that Apple devices have to be connected for Pandora and Stitcher to work. The only explanation we got was that it had to do with iOS and not a limitation of the car itself. That doesn't shed much light on things but what you are experiencing with Android and iOS is normal for the car. It really makes no sense to me as it seems it is the same as streaming audio from the device itself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> We have GM trainers that come around to the dealerships and when they came in for MyLink training they specifically told us that Apple devices have to be connected for Pandora and Stitcher to work. The only explanation we got was that it had to do with iOS and not a limitation of the car itself. That doesn't shed much light on things but what you are experiencing with Android and iOS is normal for the car. It really makes no sense to me as it seems it is the same as streaming audio from the device itself.


That tells me Apple didn't implement the entire A2DP Bluetooth streaming audio spec. The full spec not only includes the protocol for streaming audio but also the protocols for the audio receiver to control the source player.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> That tells me Apple didn't implement the entire A2DP Bluetooth streaming audio spec. The full spec not only includes the protocol for streaming audio but also the protocols for the audio receiver to control the source player.


That very well could be. I wanted to ask but was afraid I wouldn't understand the answer even if the trainer knew it. Next time he comes through I will try to remember and ask though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> That tells me Apple didn't implement the entire A2DP Bluetooth streaming audio spec. The full spec not only includes the protocol for streaming audio but also the protocols for the audio receiver to control the source player.


I see it as a licensing issue with the Pandora app. Pandora and regular music streams just fine through Bluetooth and can be controlled through the car on the Toyota (though not through the Entune system), and it streams just fine to the Bluetooth on both through my iHome player.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is the quote from the MyLink Details Book that GM puts out for the dealers:

 "Note that there’s a special situation for iPhone and iPad​users. For full functionality when using these devices tolisten to Pandora and Stitcher, it is necessary to connectthrough the USB port. Access to Pandora and Stitcherthrough AUX or Bluetooth connections is possible, but​some functions will not be available."


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Here is the quote from the MyLink Details Book that GM puts out for the dealers:
> 
> "Note that there’s a special situation for iPhone and iPad​users. For full functionality when using these devices tolisten to Pandora and Stitcher, it is necessary to connectthrough the USB port. Access to Pandora and Stitcherthrough AUX or Bluetooth connections is possible, but​some functions will not be available."


I found this when we brought home my fiance's new Cruze...needless to say, I'm super disappointed. I really expected the Bluetooth streaming of Pandora to function as advertised...I can't understand why Android would be different than iPhone for streaming Pandora. The USB thing isn't a huge deal, since it charges the phone too, but this just seems really silly not to allow Pandora over Bluetooth on iPhones.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

98sonoma said:


> I found this when we brought home my fiance's new Cruze...needless to say, I'm super disappointed. I really expected the Bluetooth streaming of Pandora to function as advertised...I can't understand why Android would be different than iPhone for streaming Pandora. The USB thing isn't a huge deal, since it charges the phone too, but this just seems really silly not to allow Pandora over Bluetooth on iPhones.


Same with some other cars too. Something to do with the licensing agreement Pandora has with Apple.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I stream pandora over Bluetooth all the time in my 2013. I have Verizon and it has worked on my old 4s and now my new 5 just fine. Sometimes it gives me a problem but here is what I do: 1.Turn Car radio on. 2. connect the phone and car via Bluetooth. 3.open pandora on phone and start playing song 4.Select "Bluetooth" source with car either by hitting the source button till you get to Bluetooth or clicking on Bluetooth icon on the home screen(if you have it added). 

5. It will either start playing or be silent. If its silent then (in Pandora on phone) swipe the bottom menu UP, hit the little up arrow on the RH side and select to play music over iPhone, let it do it for a sec then hit arrow again and select Chevy cruze. It should now be playing over cruze 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Stitcher over Bluetooth












Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Upon re-reading the OP's original post.. The issue is that the Pandora icon and stitcher icon are for when you have the iPhone connected via the USB cable. If you want to stream over Bluetooth the "Bluetooth" icon/source is what you need to use on the My link. 
You will have most of the content sent to the Mylink and can even use the cars skip and repeat buttons to change songs. You also can run maps on your phone simultaneously and it's turn by turn will go over the car speakers. Careful though cause turn by turn tends to be a good bit louder than the music. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## forgiven22483 (May 24, 2013)

*this is why just watch*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5XcPduZf58



aupilot said:


> Hello! I just traded in my 2011 Cruze LS 6-speed for the 2013 LT 6-speed and love it... amazing car and the technology package (MyLink) is awesome.
> 
> I have 2 phones: one is the new Samsung Galaxy S3 and it plays Pandora wirelessly through the bluetooth - awesome! However, after successfully pairing my other phone (iPhone5), the Pandora icon continues to be greyed out. How can I get the iPhone5 to stream Pandora via Bluetooth?
> 
> ...


----------

